# Mud Tomb, Rare Wooden Egyptian Statues Found



## j d worthington (Feb 22, 2007)

These may be of interest to some of you:

Mud tomb found near oldest Egypt pyramid - Yahoo! News

Titled "Mud tomb found near oldest Egypt pyramid", through AP, datelined Mon., Feb. 19.


Archaeologists find rare wooden statue in Egypt - Yahoo! News

from Reuters, datelined Mon., Feb. 19, and titled "Archaeologists find rare wooden statue in Egypt".


----------



## Talysia (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm always fascinated by new discoveries like these.  And for the two discoveries to be so well preserved is a bonus, too.


----------

